# Funny and Gross Safety Video



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

The YouTube link didn't work directly due to graphic nature

warning...exaggerated injuries.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thats great:laughing:


Dave


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks Duke.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

wallmaxx said:


> Thanks Duke.


 
The Duke knows how to link anything-----I have seen him do it before- he can not be stopped---:thumbup:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Wow, what great acting and graphics! LMAO


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

wallmaxx said:


> Thanks Duke.


Hehe, sorry, I just tagged and left. I'm trying to remember who taught me how to link the videos.

When the YouTube video link looks like this "watch?v=LAnAaFgjiiA&eurl" you get rid of everything before and including the "=" and everything after and including the "&" and you end up with putting "LAnAaFgjiiA" in the YouTube brackets.

I was thinking because of the 18 and older part, it may not go, but lo and behold.



genecarp said:


> The Duke knows how to link anything-----I have seen him do it before- *he can not be stopped*---:thumbup:


Especially when I have bacon and chocolate in front of me!


----------



## mhillc (Apr 5, 2009)

Cool video, I worked with a guy who ripped his finger off because of his wedding ring.It got caught on a nail on the side of log cabin and pulled his finger off at the knuckle.It was pretty cool:thumbup:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

The ring one was the worst.


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

This one starts a little slow but it is pretty funny...


----------



## tc70518 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks guys... 

The bloody bell was a nice touch.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I cringed on a couple of them  funny as they are.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> This one starts a little slow but it is pretty funny...


OMG Jumbo, that was great!


----------



## Safety Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

Dude... the knife in the head....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

JJ no way I would work there!! LMAO!


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

nEighter said:


> JJ no way I would work there!! LMAO!


Really...They should fire that guy..Maybe Bob knows him....:laughing:


----------



## knoxwindowdude (May 3, 2008)

Remember the one in shop class about NOT wearing gloves when operating a machine because it may get pulled into the machine. I guess i was not listening that day. Had gloves on when bending wire and pinkie went right along with it. Not even duct tape worked to put that back together.:shutup:


----------

